

My O1 Visa Story And How It Almost Killed My Startup Mobtest - dirkdk
http://www.dirkdekok.com/2013/08/my-o1-visa-story-and-how-it-almost-killed-my-startup-mobtest/

======
photoGrant
As someone who also (in the arts) got an O-1 I would recommend against
admitting you wrote the testimonials you received yourself.

Sorry you had such trouble with yours, the people I used were fantastic and if
anyone is looking to get an O-1 that's more media based let me know and I'll
refer you to my attorney company, they were flawless.

~~~
dirkdk
I'd say that is common knowledge, changed the language a bit. Hopefully I
don't need my immigration lawyers not anymore for a while, but my second one
is also great!

~~~
photoGrant
It's a tough process and one I don't wish to do again for a while! My attorney
missed the cap on my H-1B so I found a new attorney and filed for the O-1B
instead, turned out much better for myself in the end but putting together an
O-1 case is daunting and a full-time job in itself!

Congrats my friend.

